# KB918547.EXE Altered Windows.



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Does anyone know what this means, and if so, what can be done about it.


Windows KB918547 EXE component has altered Windows system files.

Module Name: KB918547.EXE
Description: Windows KB918547 EXE component
Version: 4.10.2224
Product: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi chuck-HD...KB918547.exe one of the latest updates from Microsoft to fix yet another hole in their system.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi,
How have you been? Okay i hope. Do you think it would be okay to leave it alone, or should i delete it? DR. Watson is how i found the message. chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi good thanks..any Microsoft update should improve the safety and running of your system.
In the past some have not...if system runs ok..fine..but Id keep an eye on any update just in case..you take care.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Things seem to be opening a little slowly. Other than that things seem to be okay. I did get two blue fatal screen errors the other day, but it hasn't done it since then. I don't know why it did it then either. Take Care, chuck.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi should those Blue screens reappear..check links.
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=302833
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=150314
I hope they do not..


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks, I'll do that.
chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Is there any way i can stop this from showing up every time
i use DR. WATSON?
Windows KB918547 EXE component has altered Windows system files.  
Module Name: KB918547.EXE
Description: Windows KB918547 EXE component
Version: 4.10.2224
Product: Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi chuck-HD Dr Watson is not the most reliable of Windows applications and when I used to use Win 98se I only made few visits to the good old Dr for that reason.
Someone may know a way to turn it off.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks blues harp. I didn't know the DR was a quack. Thanks. chuck.


----------

